# Is this a good deal?



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

I spotted this car on carzone last Friday night and went to see it on Sunday
[broken link removed]
It was a spotless car, and the guy seemed genuine. Was foreign but had good English. He had full HPI check printed out from internet, and went through it step by step with me. (Genuine maileage, never been crashed, no money owed etc). I thought it was too good an offer to leave behind so I paid him €200 deposit and he gave me a written receipt. He then said he could get second hand Volkswagen alloys for me for €400 (got him down to €350) if I wanted them. he e mailed me the picyures of them and they looked new in fairness. So have to collect it tomorrow...€10,800 in total. Think I got a good bargain if all works out, although is €350 a bit saucy for second hand alloys?


----------



## kceire (24 Mar 2009)

so you bought the car for the asking price?
no discount or anything?

are you trading in against it or paying with just cash?

the problem with 2nd hand alloys is you dont know what problems they have until the car is in your driveway and long out of the sellers name ie. slow puncture on tyres, slight buckling of wheels etc etc

what size are the alloys? what tyres are on them?
you can get brand new 15"-16" alloys with tyres for circa 500e nowadays.

other than that, seems a nice car, nice set of wheels and it will be lovely, just a shame you didnt get a discount on it, i though you would be walking away with that car for 9,800-10k max.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

If this is an original Irish car why did he have a HPI check already printed out? HPI run checks on UK-registered cars based on their UK reg and registered keepers UK post-code - sounds dodgey to me. Did you run an AA check yourself based on the Irish registration number?

A 3 year old car with 18k miles and you don't seem to suspect its clocked - did you see a full service history or contact the previous owner to verify the mileage? The ad says one previous owner - is this the seller or someone else? If its not the seller then the car has two previous owners plus you in three years - that doesn't sound good at all, IMHO.

Did you have a mechanic check the car or are you mechanically competent enough to know what to look for?

What all this stuff about genuine VW alloys? What were the original wheels if not genuine VW wheels?

The car is on the expensive side, and just doesn't sound right to me - but then what do I know?


----------



## kceire (24 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> If this is an original Irish car why did he have a HPI check already printed out? HPI run checks on UK-registered cars based on their UK reg and registered keepers UK post-code - sounds dodgey to me. Did you run an AA check yourself based on the Irish registration number?
> 
> A 3 year old car with 18k miles and you don't seem to suspect its clocked - did you see a full service history or contact the previous owner to verify the mileage? The ad says one previous owner - is this the seller or someone else? If its not the seller then the car has two previous owners plus you in three years - that doesn't sound good at all, IMHO.
> 
> ...


 
one previous owner would lead me to believe it had one owner before the current owner (seller)

3 year old car with 18k is not excessively low, my GF civic is a march 04 car bought brand new from EP mooney honda and it only has 22k on it.

the longest car i have ever owner in my life was for 2 years, it looks to me like the car was brought in from england last year and now the current owner wants to sell.

also the genuine wheels on offer are alloy wheels, not the standard steelies and hubcaps as per the pictures.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

kceire said:


> one previous owner would lead me to believe it had one owner before the current owner (seller)
> 
> 3 year old car with 18k is not low, my GF civic is a march 04 car bought brand new from EP mooney honda and it only has 22k on it.
> 
> ...


Who are you? How are you connected with the seller?

You seem to be answering questions on behalf of the seller which I believe the buyer needs answered.

My only interest is in protecting the interests of the buyer; you seem to have a different agenda so why not reveal what it is?


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

kceire said:


> so you bought the car for the asking price?
> no discount or anything? Yes because I.ve been shoppin around recently and it was by far the best deal to be got. Was quoted €16.500 for a standard model with 90k miles at local dealer...I Asked on the day was the price negotiable and he said no, because it was low enough as it was. He had another buyer who hadn't a deposit paid and I had to persuade him to forget about him and hold it for me.
> 
> are you trading in against it or paying with just cash? Paying with cash..doesn't do trade ins. Although I expect a luck penny before I leave tomorrow.
> ...


Not a hope...have you checked the prices on these cars. If I were to bring in from the North I would be getting the same deal.


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

If I wanted to run an online check of the car myself to make sure everything is ok, whats the best website?
P.S. The alloys are from a 2007 passat he had. Sent me on photos to see if I wanted them and I told him to work away.


----------



## kceire (24 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> Who are you? How are you connected with the seller?
> 
> You seem to be answering questions on behalf of the seller which I believe the buyer needs answered.
> 
> My only interest is in protecting the interests of the buyer; you seem to have a different agenda so why not reveal what it is?


 

are you for real????

i was complaining he didnt get it for cheaper, then advised him against buying the second haand alloys, sounds to me like you really want him to buy this passat??

check my posts mate, im around these forums a long time (boards etc), and you think ive been lurking here on the off chance that somebody i know might sell their car and then by pure luck somebody else unconnected to me on an internet forum post up a link to a specific car that i have a hidden agenda on???


----------



## kceire (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> Not a hope...have you checked the prices on these cars. If I were to bring in from the North I would be getting the same deal.


 
heres one, the same spec : [broken link removed]

more miles so i suppose its worth extra for that. i didnt really research it but i just thought with the current climate, some sort of discount would be available.



slookie said:


> If I wanted to run an online check of the car myself to make sure everything is ok, whats the best website?
> P.S. The alloys are from a 2007 passat he had. Sent me on photos to see if I wanted them and I told him to work away.


 
www.cartell.ie


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

That car is only up since today I'd say...over past 2 months nothin has come within €1k of my price.


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

Decided to check it on motorcheck to make sure...hopfully €35 well spent. Results here
http://www.motorcheck.ie/car-check-report/06D22578/7AQJ

3 things to worry about.

1. I didnt have the chassis no. or those details to check but I will do tomorrow. 
2. Any advice on the Odometer readings? I would be 90% sure it is genuine as the car is really spotless, and this is coming from someone who is a clean freak!
3. Then finally, should I be worried about the manufacturer's recalls?


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> ...
> 2. Any advice on the Odometer readings? I would be 90% sure it is genuine as the car is really spotless, and this is coming from someone who is a clean freak!...


Check drivers side carpets for wear, especially if the removable mats have been changed; lift them and look underneath at the carpets checking for heel-marks.

Check the rubbers on the foot-pedals for wear consistent with stated mileage

Check steering wheel and gear-level knob for wear / shininess

Check if all the tyres are originals, if they're not I would be disinclined to believe the mileage

This is a base-model, original Irish, diesel-powered 4-door saloon of an appropriate size for a taxi-driver - I would be cautious.



slookie said:


> ...
> 
> 3. Then finally, should I be worried about the manufacturer's recalls?


The main recall refers to the dual-mass flywheel on the 2.0 TDI; yours is the 1.9 TDI (which also has a dual-mass flywheel matched to the old 1.9 PD engine) so that recall does not refer to it.


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

[Check if all the tyres are originals, if they're not I would be disinclined to believe the mileage

This is a base-model, original Irish, diesel-powered 4-door saloon of an appropriate size for a taxi-driver - I would be cautious.]

How will I know if the tyres are originals?
Secondly, its not a base model, its comfortline.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> ... How will I know if the tyres are originals?...


Ask the seller and check if they are all the same make, model and size.

Sorry I just noticed the ad says "alloy wheels" and if it is a Comfortline, they should have come as standard, not the steelies shown in the photos.

The ad also says "sunroof" but I can't see one in the photos


----------



## tiger (24 Mar 2009)

I would do the UK HPI check my self.  It's too easy to doctor a web page & print it out.


----------



## SISSOKO (24 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> Ask the seller and check if they are all the same make, model and size.
> 
> Sorry I just noticed the ad says "alloy wheels" and if it is a Comfortline, they should have come as standard, not the steelies shown in the photos.
> 
> The ad also says "sunroof" but I can't see one in the photos


 
Just noticed the same as mathepac , if its comfortline where are alloys ?


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

I dunno?? But he's charging me 350 extra for 2nd hand alloys


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

I didnt know that alloys were standard? He advertised alloys but they weren't on it. Does anyone know how much I would pay for new VW alloys. Rang local dealer and priced me 200 plus vat per alloy. Might ring him tomorrow morning and tell him I don't want them.
As for the sunroof, I copped that myself and said it to him. He apologised and said  no sunroof as there was a/c - mistake on his behalf.


----------



## chrisboy (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> I didnt know that alloys were standard? He advertised alloys but they weren't on it. Does anyone know how much I would pay for new VW alloys. Rang local dealer and priced me 200 plus vat per alloy. Might ring him tomorrow morning and tell him I don't want them.
> As for the sunroof, I copped that myself and said it to him. He apologised and said  no sunroof as there was a/c - mistake on his behalf.




This is getting bogeyer by the minute.. A passat is generally a taxi / sales rep's car, 18k seems very little..

Make sure you get the chassis number and check it against the reg. Actually physically look at the chassis number yourself, theres usually a little flap and underneath this is the number.. Have to say, it's looking like you're about to get stitched here. 

Did you look at it at his house? Does the address match the documents?

After looking at the additional info, he's repeated half the stuff. He said there were alloys TWICE, yet you're buying a set off him!!

If it was me i'd be getting my deposit back and moving on to another car..


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

When I meet him tomorrow and ask him for the chassis number, what do I do then? We met at a car park in Waterford but he asked me to drop him home from there tomorrow as he will have no lift. He says he bought the car himself from a supplier in Dublin, where he buys all his cars, got a motorcheck done like he always does and then sells them on. 
The car itself came up ok though on motorcheck???? Ah dunno what to do now!!


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> When I meet him tomorrow and ask him for the chassis number, what do I do then? ...!


Add the engine and chassis numbers to your existing motorcheck and see what pops up.


slookie said:


> ... We met at a car park in Waterford but he asked me to drop him home from there tomorrow as he will have no lift. ...


You're meeting him in a car-park and he's a motor trader? Forget it - this is a massive and potentially expensive con.


slookie said:


> ... He says he bought the car himself from a supplier in Dublin, where he buys all his cars, got a motorcheck done like he always does and then sells them on...


So by his own admission, despite what the ad says he's a motor dealer. Ask him about warranties and guarantees.


----------



## Billo (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> When I meet him tomorrow and ask him for the chassis number, what do I do then? We met at a car park in Waterford but he asked me to drop him home from there tomorrow as he will have no lift. He says he bought the car himself from a supplier in Dublin, where he buys all his cars, got a motorcheck done like he always does and then sells them on.
> The car itself came up ok though on motorcheck???? Ah dunno what to do now!!



This sounds very suspicious to me too. 
Every additional post is making it more suspicious. 
Beware.


----------



## chrisboy (24 Mar 2009)

Once you've got the chassis number and the reg, you can ring the motor tax in shannon and verify that they match.. Dont have the number but i did it the last time i bought a car..

The fact that you met in a car park is not the way to do business. You wanna be checkin this stuff in his driveway. Would i be right in thinking then, that his name and address are not on any of the documents seeing as he bought it off a dealer in Dublin? Which dealer? Ring them and make sure.. Take all the details off his drivers licence too..

Just cause the reg came up right for the car doesnt mean anything. They could be false plates, thats why you wanna match the chassis number to the reg.. Did you pay the 35 euro and get the comprehensive check? I'd certainly be doin this..


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Mar 2009)

Slookie , you have paid extra money to get an administration check , and you intend to spend more money on Alloys etc.

Will you for god's sake , pay a reputable mechanic to examine this car , before you take this any further .


----------



## slookie (24 Mar 2009)

I paid the 35 euro for the comprehensive check...results on previous page. If the chassis numbers match, would that mean that the mileage would be 99% genuine. Gonna cancel the alloys tomorrow and tell him that I know they should be standard on a comfortline passat. gonna be asking him alot of questions before I decide to buy. Would i be entitled to my €200 deposit back? He gave me a written receipt and we both signed it.


----------



## chrisboy (24 Mar 2009)

On the cartell site, you can input the chassis no, and the engine number tomorrow and  it will tell you wether they match the registration of the car. This, to me, is the most important thing you need to do. But dont do business in the car park again, and dont bring any money tomorrow either. This will stop you impulsively handing it over.. Make up some excuse that you didnt have time to get it or somethin..


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> ...If the chassis numbers match, would that mean that the mileage would be 99% genuine. ...


No


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

Also, you want to be checking the chassis number yourself, not 100% sure but there's generally a little compartment with a plastic cover on the driver side floor and inside is the number..


----------



## roro123 (25 Mar 2009)

No harm in asking for his ID either. He should have a driving licence. The guy is most like legit, but meeting you in a carpark and dropping him home is not ideal. Firstly, it might not be his home, secondly if its a cash transaction which I bet you it is, then having 10k cash in a carpark could be a risky business. Best thing is to view the car with a mechanic, get the chassis number and very the checks. Look at the service log and verify the mileage, if he doesn't have it then walk away. And if you still want the car if all the rest checks out make an excuse that you were delayed by the bank in getting your loan and you'll need to wait an extra day or 2, and you will be in touch. Your own built in cooling off period!


----------



## Pique318 (25 Mar 2009)

OK for one thing, the car in the pictures does look like it has alloys....just not very nice ones.
Second, 18k on a 3 year old car is very little but I don't put up much more than that and many people probably put up less.

Now, if you meet a seller ANYWHERE than his own address, then forget it, it's a bad omen.
He sounds like a decent enough bloke offering you the diff alloys and so on, so there's the other side of the coin.

However, as others have said:
Meet him at his house or place of business ONLY!!!
Ensure that the name on the ownership docs match his name.
Ring the previous owner to see what their reason for selling was and roughly what mileage was on the car when they sold it.
Check the level of wear on the seat bolster, steering wheel, gearknob and pedals (18k should not make any impressions on anything but maybe the bolsters and only then if the owner is overweight.
If he's a dealer get a guarantee (even 3 months) or walk away. Make sure it's a comprehensive one too!
If he's a wheeler-dealer, WALK AWAY!!! If anything goes wrong (and it may) he's not gonna want to hear about it.
DO NOT bring money to the next meeting....bring an AA engineer (couple of hundred well spent, considering the price of the car) and if all checks out with him, then you're OK if the Cartell check comes up ok too.

But above all, keep looking at www.autotrader.co.uk and see what kind of car you can get for your money under 50k miles...as that's only running-in miles for a modern diesel anyway.


I wouldn't even worry about the taxi/reps car comments. What? Do only Taxi drivers and reps own Passats/Octavias/Avensis now ?


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> I wouldn't even worry about the taxi/reps car comments. What? Do only Taxi drivers and reps own Passats/Octavias/Avensis now ?




No, but definately the car of choice. If you're already worried about the car bein clocked, this factor would definately be ringing through my head.


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the replies folks.
[Check the level of wear on the seat bolster, steering wheel, gearknob and pedals (18k should not make any impressions on anything but maybe the bolsters and only then if the owner is overweight.].....Sorry but what is the seat bolster.
Going to e mail him a full list of information I want before I go down to him this evening.


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

I sent him an e mail just now and I hope this will cover everything. Apologise for basic English but I wanted to be sure he understood everything 100%....

Hello, I just need some more information before I come to you this evening, and it is easier to e mail you as I am at work. I have done some more research on the internet and I have been advised to look for some information from you, to make sure that this is the car for me. I will list them and you can e mail me back with the information.

1. I need to see *full service history *for the car when I meet you later. If you do not have this, let me know now.
2. I need the *name and address of the previous owner *- it will be on the log book, and also the *address of garage in Dublin *where you bought the car.
3. I need the *chassis and engine numbers*.
4. Also could I get *your name and address*, (and also a *copy of your driver's licence *from you this evening).
5. Since you are a part time dealer, are you offering a guarantee/warranty with the car, should anything go wrong with it? I hope to get *at least a 12 month guarantee from you -* if the car is as good as you say it is, then you should have no worries for this. I will type it up and we can both sign it this evening.

Also, it was pointed out to me that as this is a 2006 Passat Comfortline, *alloy wheels are standard on this car*. Where are the original alloys? I have been advised not to pay extra for alloys, as they should be on the car anyway. But since you have them changed over from the 2007 Passat, I will pay you €100 extra for your labour, thats it. So I will give you €10350 today in cash. If you are not happy with this price for the alloys, you can remove them and I will pay you €10250.

Finally I have been advised to meet you at your house, and not a public car park. So when you e mail me your address I will meet you there instead of Tesco.

Sorry for looking for all this information, but I have to make sure that everything is 100% before I buy, as €10000 is alot of money!!! So will you e mail me back this information as soon as possible this morning and then I will let you know what time I will be down later.

If all this info comes back and ok, I think I should be happy.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks.
> [Check the level of wear on the seat bolster, steering wheel, gearknob and pedals (18k should not make any impressions on anything but maybe the bolsters and only then if the owner is overweight.].....Sorry but what is the seat bolster.
> .


They are the 'wings' of the seat back and seat base. Not the bit you actually sit on or lean back against, but the bits that keep you there when cornering. Basically the bits you're gonna rub against when getting in and out of the car.


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

the chassis no is something you need to see for yourself. If there are false plates on it then its  more than likely he has all details of the car as what he is basically doing is cloning a perfectly legitimate car owned by someone else. Thats why the report shows it as not being stolen or damaged.


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

Ya I know. Was gonna input it into motorcheck and then manually check it later myself


----------



## kceire (25 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> OK for one thing, the car in the pictures does look like it has alloys....just not very nice ones.


 
they are deffo not alloys in the pics, they are standard steelies with hubcaps as per my original post.



slookie said:


> 2. I need the *name and address of the previous owner *- it will be on the log book, and also the *address of garage in Dublin *where you bought the car.
> happy.


 
correct me if im wrong, but my log book has no previous owners information on it, unless of course if he didnt register the car to himself, then all you will get is the name and address but with a little digging and a phone book, you might be able to get a phone number for him/her.



mathepac said:


> Who are you? How are you connected with the seller?
> 
> You seem to be answering questions on behalf of the seller which I believe the buyer needs answered.
> 
> My only interest is in protecting the interests of the buyer; you seem to have a different agenda so why not reveal what it is?


 

@ mathepac - you still accusing me of being dodgy and having some hidden agenda on this car??


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2009)

kceire said:


> ... @ mathepac - you still accusing me of being dodgy and having some hidden agenda on this car??


I wasn't aware that I had levelled any accusations or had ever described you as "dodgy", although I did ask you some questions; my post is reproduced below.

I initially thought it odd (and I still do) that you answered questions  OP needed to ask the seller. OP, IMHO,  seems to need help protecting himself and his interests in this transaction and while I thought him asking my questions of the seller could help in that, I found you answering them strange.

As the thread progressed my initial uncomfortable feelings about the deal seem to have been confirmed and if OP has information enough to protect himself from a bad deal, as a result of the posts in the thread, then I'm happy. 

My original post - 


mathepac said:


> Who are you? How are you connected with the seller?
> 
> You seem to be answering questions on behalf of the seller which I believe the buyer needs answered.
> 
> My only interest is in protecting the interests of the buyer; you seem to have a different agenda so why not reveal what it is?


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

Have just found out through a third party that the car was crashed 6 months ago with over €10k worth of damage, and also that the mileage is significantly higher. Must thank ye all for making me look into this a little more. Last problem now is to recover the €200 deposit. Should I ring him and tell him I know, and that unless he refunds it, I will contact carzone and the guards and he will never sell it?


----------



## kceire (25 Mar 2009)

mathepac said:


> I wasn't aware that I had levelled any accusations or had ever described you as "dodgy", although I did ask you some questions; my post is reproduced below.
> 
> I initially thought it odd (and I still do) that you answered questions OP needed to ask the seller. OP, IMHO, seems to need help protecting himself and his interests in this transaction and while I thought him asking my questions of the seller could help in that, I found you answering them strange.
> 
> ...


 
you accused me of having a different agenda.

also in your post you didnt actually state that the OP should ask the questions you were posting, it looked to me that you were asking them questions.

you were very quick to judge me of having a hidden agenda.

anyway, enough OT talk, i suppose we put it down to a mis-understanding.


----------



## kceire (25 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> Have just found out through a third party that the car was crashed 6 months ago with over €10k worth of damage, and also that the mileage is significantly higher. Must thank ye all for making me look into this a little more. Last problem now is to recover the €200 deposit. Should I ring him and tell him I know, and that unless he refunds it, I will contact carzone and the guards and he will never sell it?


 

legally he nees to tell any buyer that the car wa crashed, if they ask iirc
as for the deposit, its technically a contract and he can keep it as he can claim he held off on other buyers to give it to you, but imo you should chance your arm with the carzone and guards threat and hopefully he will give it back.

glad you found out before it was too late. how did you find out btw, was it cartell?


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

And back to the main issue at hand....!


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2009)

kceire said:


> ...as for the deposit, its technically a contract and he can keep it as he can claim he held off on other buyers to give it to you, ...


The car is not "as described", therefore OP is entitled to deposit refunded.

Alternatively, one or more of my local hurling clubs might need to meet up in a car-park near a silver '06 Passat for strategic discussions....


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

No didnt do cartell, as I did a search here on AAM and alot of posters advised against using them. Used motorcheck and everything came up fine. I know a guard who searched their database - he found out it was crashed. Then I rang Volkswagen Ireland with the reg no. to find out where it was sold as a new car. Rang the dealer and he said the mileage was 'significantly higher'. I said 'so your saying you serviced that car at a higher mileage'. He said 'well thats confidential, but use your imagination'
That was good enough for me. E mailed motorcheck looking for a refund too as none of this came up on their report.


----------



## kceire (25 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> No didnt do cartell, as I did a search here on AAM and alot of posters advised against using them. Used motorcheck and everything came up fine. I know a guard who searched their database - he found out it was crashed. Then I rang Volkswagen Ireland with the reg no. to find out where it was sold as a new car. Rang the dealer and he said the mileage was 'significantly higher'. I said 'so your saying you serviced that car at a higher mileage'. He said 'well thats confidential, but use your imagination'
> That was good enough for me. E mailed motorcheck looking for a refund too as none of this came up on their report.


 

good stuff!

bullet dodged and all that. just goes to show even if the main dealer services it then it might not show up on the reg checks!


----------



## RS2K (25 Mar 2009)

You were very fortunate to have gotten away with this slookie.

I'd ask to meet the seller, confront him with the evidence, and ask for your deposit back. I'd also be very very unhappy with Motorcheck - what's the point in using them if they can't i.d. a badly crashed and clocked car?


----------



## NicolaM (25 Mar 2009)

What an interesting thread.
Is there any way of making it a 'sticky'?
Very useful advise here about how to avoid buying a suspect car

Nicola


----------



## RS2K (25 Mar 2009)

It's not that difficult NicolaM.

Start by looking at the car itself. Check thoroughly and test drive. After that look at the paperwork. A full service history helps greatly. Then negotiate price (subject to a HPI or equiv.).

In general if a car looks too good to be true, it is.


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

RS2K said:


> It's not that difficult NicolaM.
> 
> Start by looking at the car itself. Check thoroughly and test drive. After that look at the paperwork. A full service history helps greatly. Then negotiate price (subject to a HPI or equiv.).
> 
> In general if a car looks too good to be true, it is.




I wouldn't fully agree that its not that difficult.. The percentages of bogey cars in these magazines is huge, unbelievable in fact! Just ask any garda how many calls his station gets about this sort of thing! 

There are so many tricks it's unreal and the amount of people who get conned is huge and most dont even know they've been done.. 


Except slookie threw a thread up here, he'd have been done for 10 grand..
I wish we were all wrong about the car and slookie got a bargain but alas your right in you're last line. If it's too good to be true, it is.


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

Well he obviously isnt taking slookie's deposit too seriously, i emailed him last night and he replied asking me to ring him to arrange viewing!!


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2009)

I rang him and he wants me to call back after 5 p.m. today as he has a deposit taken


----------



## slookie (25 Mar 2009)

Oh stay away from him. Motorcheck were very concerned and asken me to ring them. I did and he apologised profusely saying that because of the data protection act they can't get all information. He gave me a full refund and also a free check on another car! Then I rang the guy and told him I wouldn be down to collect the car as it had been crashed. He went all defensive asking when and where, and then said 'Oh my god, I'm Shocked' - as if he never knew. Argued with him over deposit, but he said that he wouldn refund it. Couldn be arsed driving down and up to Waterford anyway, and at least I hadn't it bought. Then i rang Carzone and told them. They said he has a number of cars advertised, but they would start by removing them and then decide a further course of action. told them to keep me posted. He also has a 07 Passat petrol for €12500 and a diesel one for €13000. So KEEP AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## chrisboy (25 Mar 2009)

Did he say he would or wouldnt refund it? i'd be after the deposit back if i were you, he tried to stitch you for 10k, ya caught him, and you are giving him 200 euro to keep?


----------



## Limerick man (25 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> Argued with him over deposit, but he said that he wouldn refund it. Couldn be arsed driving down and up to Waterford anyway, and at least I hadn't it bought.



No matter how far you live from him, it won't cost you 200 euro in petrol to get to Waterford and back. Stubborn it may seem, but I would much rather have that money in carbon dioxide than to have it sitting in his pocket. No way would I be leaving him have my money.


----------



## scuby (25 Mar 2009)

it's the principle of it...go get the money, can't let him have it !


----------



## slookie (27 Mar 2009)

Good news, had to get the guards to ring him, put the ****s up him. Took him about 20 minutes to give in, and eventually got it back. Told him to transfer it into my account.


----------



## mathepac (27 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> ...Told him to transfer it into my account.


Just let me get this straight - after all the hassle you gave this gentleman your bank account details?

And you think the money will show up?


----------



## slookie (27 Mar 2009)

Yes I did because I wasn goin down to waterford to meet him to collect it. And yes it will show up...I can guarantee it. He can't acess any other information with my bank account number. By the way, some poor dude bought the car last night.


----------



## mathepac (27 Mar 2009)

Sound, if you think so. Let us know if the money doesn't show as the local GAA hurlers AGMs and annual days out are due soon 



slookie said:


> ...By the way, some poor dude bought the car last night.


Poor divil.


----------



## Kine (27 Mar 2009)

Wow is all I can say! Great read, and delighted you didn't get shafted. 

I think cars are almost as dodgy as buying a horse...now _that's_ an industry with cowboys!


----------

